# Cycling



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 31, 2015)

Today I have just bought a bike. I'm only 23 but I haven't been on a bike in 17 years (i tried once aged 5/6 and fell off. Vowed never to cycle again!)

My dad is coming over to teach me properly at the weekend ha ha!

I'm rather excited to start cycling and start losing weight! 

Anyone else cycle? Is cycling on roads as scary as I'm imagining?!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 31, 2015)

Worth getting some guidance from local cycling campaign about suitable routes. Enjoy yourself


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 1, 2015)

Good for You !  I adore the summer out on bike.  You get to see more than if you were in the car. Makes you feel better as well


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 4, 2015)

Today's the day I actually learn how to ride on my brand new bike!

Going to be a little embarrassed with my dad teaching me - feel like I'm a child ha ha but I'm looking forward to cycling places and getting fitter!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2015)

Let us know how you get on !  Good luck


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks! All in all rather successful.

Although I did bust my lip. Riding along trying to keep my balance and a group of teenagers shouted hi at me so I looked over, lost my balance and my face went smack into the handlebar. Then not long after a woman had headphones in so didn't hear me shout excuse me and ring my bell so I panicked, lost control and almost ended up in the lake!! If it wasn't for a big bush and reeds stopping me, I would've gone right in ha ha! My dad and a passerby had to help untangle me and pull the bike off! Got straight back on though. 

Did about 45mins to an hour of riding and I was SO out of breath afterwards. I'm giving it another go on Monday round a smaller park during the day (with less people!)so fingers crossed it goes a little better!


----------



## Mark T (Sep 4, 2015)

It might be worth finding out what dedicated cycle lanes there are near you.  Where I live we have a nice network of (mostly) dedicated cycle lanes which means you can go for a reasonable cycle without having to race road traffic.

Maybe http://www.opencyclemap.org/ might help?


----------



## Bloden (Sep 4, 2015)

Good for you, Rosie!  If you'd ended up in the lake it would almost have been a triathlon...hope you have fun on Monday.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 6, 2015)

Ha ha!! 2/3s of a triathlon. Always a bright sid eh!

Thanks for that link Mark, I'll definitely check it out 

Feeling a little sore today but definitely going to go out tomorrow for my second go! Staying away from lakes though!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 6, 2015)

Good luck  Watch out for them there lakes !  Pesky critters


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 6, 2015)

Good for you! Have you got some padded shorts? I find they make a big difference to how you feel the next day!

When you get going you'll probably find cycling reduces your BG a lot. Don't know if you take insulin but I normally halve my quick acting insulin if I'm going cycling.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 7, 2015)

Ooh no I think they might be my next purchase though!! I've just bought a gel seat cover but padded shorts may also help! 

I don't take insulin (I'm on metformin) but I did feel a little shaky afterwards - went away after I ate though! Might take a little snack or something then for afterwards if I feel like that again next time


----------



## samalamaloo (Sep 8, 2015)

welcome to the cycling world rosie! I got back on my bike a few months ago after not riding in years, I now cycle 5 miles to work and 5 miles home from work every day! i feel sluggish now when i dont cycle , you'll notice the difference in no time! ps invest in thos padded pants, a female seat (and sudocrem!)


----------

